# Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference?



## wy (Nov 3, 2006)

I received my monthly VW magazine and saw that both the Monster Mats and European Rubber Mats are now available for the EOS. 
Does anyone know the difference?
Is the rubber material the same compound? 
Which is easier to clean?
More importantly - which covers more floor area? (I have a cornsilk beige interior and the right side of the front passenger floor is "exposed" with the stock carpet floor mats that came with my EOS.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (wy)*

Hello Wy:
Please see this thread, which I posted yesterday. It provides more details about the rubber mats (European spec) and also provides links to posts in other forums that illustrate exactly what the differences between the two products are.
Winter (rubber) floor mats, protective film, other misc. stuff from Europe
My experience has been that the European spec mats are much easier to clean, and much easier to keep looking good. The Monster Mats are designed to trap meltwater from snow that may be tracked into the car - likely not much of a concern in your state.
Michael


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
My experience has been that the European spec mats are much easier to clean, and much easier to keep looking good. The Monster Mats are designed to trap meltwater from snow that may be tracked into the car - likely not much of a concern in your state.
Michael

Actually, for Wy, it's not the snow, but rather all that sand from the beach








Richard


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (owr084)*

Ah yes, that and the little sea-shells - maybe the Monster Mats might be better, I think they can fit a sea-shell up to 1 cm size.








Michael


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (PanEuropean)*

got these yesterday from ECSTUNING
$69 for 4
made of TPE---not as rubbery or soft----may hold up better in sunlight
just need the car now........


----------



## eosgurl (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (wy)*

I bought the Monster mats last week and put them in my beige interior. They fit just perfectly and cover the area adaquately for the space where people put their feet. 
I can take a picture of it later if you would like.


----------



## wy (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (just-jean)*

Thanks for the photo. The mat for the front passenger appears to leave an empty space (on the right side) so that the carpet remains "exposed". Passengers will likely place their right foot directly on the light beige interior carpet instead of on the mat - which will make the carpet dirty very fast.
I'm wondering if the European Rubber Mats do a better job of covering this area. Any photos would really be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I have these mats on my car, and the exposed area on the passenger side is actually very steep. I;ll be out of town all week, , so no pictures from me, but maybe someone with both the mats and the car can take a picture to illustrate.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

hey anyone---i'll trade my mats for your car


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (wy)*

I sprayed that area with Scotchgard to hopefully reduce staining.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (eosgurl)*

Eosgurl, id like to ask you where yoiu bought your monster mats at and about how much? And you do like them? they seem to cover most of the carpet? thank you so much


----------



## eosgurl (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (minnvw)*

I bought them at my dealership for 74 dollars. They came in 2 days!! The parts guy didn't even know that they were available. 
There is a blank space on the right of the passenger but I had the car Simonized so that should help the stains on the light interior. 
HTH, enjoy. 
It is supposed to be 70 on Thanksgiving here so there will be some top-down cruising with the turkey!!!!


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (eosgurl)*

Ill check with my local vw dealer, the dealer in Mpls quoted me 108 seems little steep? oh well, i gotta get something soon , were over due for the white stuff up here ,,have fun cruzzin with that top down,we never have driven ours with the top down, probbally not till may ? ha thanks for the reply eos


----------



## ladyof thelake (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (minnvw)*

I purchased my monster mats @ 1stvwparts.com, I'm very happy with the fit and substantial feel of them. They look great with the cornsilk beige interior.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*where to buy Eos Winter Mats (NOT Monster)*

After reading about the differences between the Monster mats and the European Winter mats, I believe that I would prefer the Winter mats.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2934322 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2932647
They look similar to the rubber mats that came in my Ghia (which work fine for rain, although I keep it out of bad weather & ice).
Where can I purchase the *Eos Winter mats*?
Thanks,
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: where to buy Eos Winter Mats? (kghia)*

really? no parts dealers looking to jump on this sale, and maybe sell me a set for my wife's Passat wagen at the same time?
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: where to buy Eos Winter Mats (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Where can I purchase the *Eos Winter mats*?

Hi William:
I'm going to guess that you can probably order the European specification (non-Monster) rubber mats from your local VW dealer in North America. I posted the part numbers, etc. at this thread: Winter (rubber) floor mats, protective film, other interesting accessories.
Michael


----------



## phutirat (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (eosgurl)*

Hi eosgurl,
My dealer ordered for me and they came in only two front pieces. They claimed that it is a set of two. I believe it should be a set of four.
What part numbe did you order? I wanted to give my dealer the same part number.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (phutirat)*

Not sure if this helps but VW lists the following mats available for the Canadian market.
European Style Rubber Mat, set of 2, $62.00 (approx. $50 US)
Part # 1Q1 061 501 041
Color: Black Only
Monster Mats, set of 4, $94.00 (approx $75 US)
Part # 1Q1 061 550 H 041
Color: not specified, catalogue shows black only.
Flexible Plastic Trunk Liner, set of 1, $143.00 (approx. $120 US)
Part # 1Q0 061 180
Color: not specified, catalogue shows black only
DOES NOT FIT 3.2
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 2:35 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (just4fun)*

I just ordered a set of 2 European mats from my dealer.
(VW part number #1Q1 061 501 041 as above. Michael's scan also shows ... 528 for grey)
The dealership didn't know what I meant, and said that Europe can buy many things we cant (you're telling me!).
HOWEVER, once given the part number, they said that the mats were in-stock at a regional facility, and would be here probably Tuesday. They cost approx $47 +tax for 2 front only.
I plan to order Passat Euro mats for my wife, and if the back set fits the Eos maybe I will buy a second. (although now that I think of it, hers uses the earlier posts, but there is a late-post style for Passat also...I don't know the part #s yet though)
Would VW *really* not offer a rear set for the Eos at all, or is it more likely that we just need to find a part number?
William
_Modified by kghia to add part numbers)_


_Modified by kghia at 7:53 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## phutirat (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (kghia)*

Bill,
Mine are European mats and they fit and look very nice with my EOS. I prefer European mats to Monster. Unfortunately, they don't come with a rear set. Please let me know if the one for Passat would fit (once you order them and try).
Nimit


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (wy)*

Note: for those of you who don't want black, according to their website, WeatherTech has tan rubber mats for front and rear, but they don't have EOS on them.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_Note: for those of you who don't want black, according to their website, WeatherTech has tan rubber mats for front and rear, but they don't have EOS on them.

I found this website, they have 3 or 4 styles of floor mats for the EOS in Black, Tan and Gray. Including the WeatherTech. US site, but they ship to Canada.
http://www.autosportcatalog.co...car=1
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 6:17 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## tannita16 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (wy)*

Hello Everybody, I've been following this forum for quite a while (ever since I found out about the Eos back in August). Of course I fell in love with the car and I wanted to know everything about it, and this has been the most helpful site for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . As such, I wanted to contribute. I got an Eos a week ago and I bought the monster mats from my dealer. I took some pictures and I wanted to show them to you (As you can see I've used them quite a bit now). I know these are not as nice as the winter mats but they get the job done (they keep my carpets clean and I think they look great with the tan interior!







)
I hope this is helpful,
Rosanna


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Not sure if this helps but VW lists the following mats available for the Canadian market.
European Style Rubber Mat, set of 2, $62.00 (approx. $50 US)
Part # 1Q1 061 501 041
Color: Black Only
Monster Mats, set of 4, $94.00 (approx $75 US)
Part # 1Q1 061 550 H 041
Color: not specified, catalogue shows black only.

Damn that's expensive. I got my regular rubber mats (set of four) for $30 USD.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (BigFoot-74205)*

well, my front Eos mats showed up! 
Part# 1Q1 061 501 041 worked perfectly, 2 days turn around time (plus weekend)
_Update_I was accidentally charged $56+tax, about $9 too much, for the mats, and I just calledand they said that they would either credit my card, or give me a free oil filter when I come in.(they said that was actually a little bit in my favor, so I think I will go with that)
*Now if only a rear set part# would surface....*
My dealer confirmed that the Winter mats for Passat B5.5 (2001.5 ->) did come up with part# 3B1 061 501 041, but changing 501 to 511 did not work to find rear mats.
I think that Richard at OEMPL.US said he could get these, but with a delay from Germany. I'll see what that costs, probably buy them, and let everyone know how the rear pair would fit in the Eos (other than the posts-- get a later Passat model if putting in the Eos)
William


_Modified by kghia at 3:11 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## R32bert (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_got these yesterday from ECSTUNING
$69 for 4
made of TPE---not as rubbery or soft----may hold up better in sunlight
just need the car now........


...bummer, I can't find those on the ECS tuning site







Does anyone know if they still have them?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (R32bert)*

In Napa, CA I don't think you will have so much snow as to worry about tracking it in and needing Monster Mats.








I am really enjoying the European mats, and those for the Eos actually say "Eos" also (although embossed in the black rubber). And they fit to the edges of the footwell with a little lip at the edge.
My wife's Passat mats are nice, but don't say "Passat" but "VW". They are definitely fit for her '01.5 Passat Wagon though. I took them out to the Eos, and they are definitely _too wide_ at the under-foot section. You _really need_ for VW to make rear Eos mats, or a different VW's Euro mats, or maybe rear Monster mats (although I've just left the cloth ones there)
William


_Modified by kghia at 7:23 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (kghia)*

the difference between mats?
well, the Monster Mats can handle an EOS snow monster


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (just-jean)*

Jean, that's terrific - did your youngster make it?
Michael


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Jean, that's terrific - did your youngster make it?
Michael
hes still frozen.....i'm riding 4x4 style and scraping bottom---haha to the lowered E0S out there---they don't get to have fun


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (just-jean)*

I've never owned a VW before, but noticed in pictures that the gas pedal is mounted to the floor instead of hanging from an arm, like my other vehicles. 
Does this imply that most aftermarket floor mats (generic ones from most retail stores) will not fit right, since you can't just slide the front section under the pedals?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (ashbinder)*

Mike,
That is quite likely, however most "one size fits all" mats can be trimmed to fit. Remember, generic mats won't work with the retainers either.
I caved and bought a set of monster mats for now, I'm hoping eventually VW, or an aftermarket will come out with a custom fit set in beige or tan that will match the interior a bit better.
Kevin


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Mike,
I caved and bought a set of monster mats for now, I'm hoping eventually VW, or an aftermarket will come out with a custom fit set in beige or tan that will match the interior a bit better.


Kevin, 
I just posted about some Weather Tech mats. The front seem to work OK and have cut outs for the mat retainers in the front. The jury is still out on the rear mats, per my post. I'll try to get some pics up to deomonstrate the color match as I see you are also looking for beige.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_
Kevin, 
I just posted about some Weather Tech mats. The front seem to work OK and have cut outs for the mat retainers in the front. The jury is still out on the rear mats, per my post. I'll try to get some pics up to deomonstrate the color match as I see you are also looking for beige.

That's very interesting, I looked closely at the Weathertech mats, and even contacted them regarding the retainers. They told me their product was "generic" and wasn't designed for compatibility with VW retention clips. Based on that information I chose not to try their product.
If you get an opportunity for photo's, they would be appreciated.
Kevin


----------



## familydub (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Monster Mats vs European Rubber Mats - what's the difference? (just4fun)*

Okay, but I couldn't help it. Check out the sig.


----------

